

Notflix: Multi-armed Bandit Optimisation Demo from EuroClojure - pingles
http://notflix.herokuapp.com/

======
pingles
I built this fun app to help demonstrate the application and integration of
Multi-armed Bandit strategies for product optimisation. It uses bandits to
order the 3 videos, and select the thumbnails that are used. The slides for
the presentation are at the bottom of the web page.

